# Cachecard - drivers failed to load, data bit error?



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

Ok, so only fitted this yesterday, whereby it didn't work, but after rebooting it did... been fine since, and i've done a few reboots (messing with tivoweb, vserver, etc) and it really has got me excited about tivo again!

anyways, noticed endpad had decided to give up working, and after reading another thread, decided to pop the s.andertons startup fix into tivoweb to avoid me killing anything

did a reboot and noticed that cachecard (silicon dust screen) is giving me a 'data bit error' message.

could it all be related or does it sound like my cachecard might just be a bit temperamental?

still can use telnet etc so it's not causing me too much grief but i'd like to get it working again 

any suggestions?


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

edit: incidently, current rc.sysinit.author reads:


> #!/bin/bash
> /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb
> /var/hack/vserver &
> /var/hack/endpad.tcl -s 2 -e 5 -auto >> /dev/null &


 (only just put the endpad stuff in... hope it looks right!)


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Try reseating the RAM in the card and the card on the edge-connector. Did you remove the peg from the TiVo foot to allow the card to push fully home?


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

hiya

yeah, had to remove the foot, fit the card then put the foot back on so i know it's 'sat' now nice and solid attached to the tivo motherboard... will reseat the RAM again and see what happens 

annoying really cos i haven't touched it and it means fighting through a mass of cables again lol


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

had a go at re-seating...

getting a 'cachecard/sram not found' error now 

telnet still working though... so top two lights working (green) but red one isn't on (although flashes for just a second on turning the unit on)


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

now i've just done a reset and it says "No Information in Kernal Log"


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Do you have another RAM module you can try?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I had data bit errors when I first installed my cachecard. Look in the kernel log at the bit where it finds and tests the cache card during TiVo startup.

To test I commented out the two lines in rc.sysint with #

```
/sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/cachecard.o
/sbin/cachectl -t
```
and you can just type in at the telnet prompt and monitor the logs. The -t is test I think. Might be other handy options as well.

Anyway changed the cheap Ebuyer own brand RAM to Kingston (costs more) and worked 100% first time.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

unfortunately no other RAM to try... never seen a chunk as big as this before, do either of you know what i should be looking for if i look for a replacement chunk? 

I'm tempted to go without it as i mainly needed it just for the networking, not that fussed by it's slowness (only have a 120gb drive in there so it's not too bad)


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

incidently, sorry Ian, I would try your suggestion but i'm not that confident with Linux yet (though my new EEE is making me a bit more adventurous, i'm not quite that brave )


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

a_tivo_noob said:


> unfortunately no other RAM to try... never seen a chunk as big as this before, do either of you know what i should be looking for if i look for a replacement chunk?


Any non-registered PC66,100,133 SDRAM should work. You can use any capacity and the cachecard drivers will size the cache accordingly - even 64mb makes a significant difference if your TiVo is running really slow due to excessive database accesses.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

sorry - excuse my naivety but was is 'non-registered' (yes... i'm only just getting around to purchasing this  )

edit: ignore me - quick google indicates that registered RAM is expensive so it definitly isn't what i'm looking at on ebay


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

for thread completion, it was the memory that was at fault... 512mb landed on my doorstep today and works a treat 

thanks for your help


----------



## e30cabrio (Jun 4, 2006)

I have a SAT T60 with lifetime service I dredged out of storage. I have purchased two HDDs, a SiliconDust cachecard and an old oval dish as I found my current gen HDR34 powered dish is incompatible (really getting my $$$ worth from this "free" TiVo)

I finally have the SiliconDust splash screen after thinking I killed the HDD as nothing happened when I said no to wiping the partition on tivoweb install but then said yes when I had nothing to lose and am now getting driver failed to load, no info in kernel log.

The NIC works and I am on my network but I have no red led on the memory header. 

Sorry to dredge up this old thread but I figured it was better than starting a new similar one on an end of life.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

How did you image the new discs - did that image include the cachecard drivers? We're all on Series 1 TiVos in this forum so we have to install cachecard drivers separately.

I would try removing the ram stick from the cachecard and getting your TiVo working without it first (networking will still work without ram installed). Also make sure you _don't_ have debugging enabled on the cachecard - that is known to cause issues.


----------

